# Is it safe to eat Activia yoghurt during pregnancy?



## BettyJ (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there,

Sorry to bother you.  

I wondered whether it is safe to eat Activia yoghurt during pregnancy?  I have done some research on the internet, but the advice seems to be conflicting.  I am nearly 8 weeks pregnant, and have really gone off my food so it's quite rare for me to fancy eating something, and I love these yoghurts!

Any advice would be very much appreciated.  Also should I be concerned that I have gone off my food?  I weighed myself recently and seem to have lost a little weight.  I wouldn't say that I have morning sickness exactly but occasionally feel a little queasy.  Do you think it is related to this?

Thank you! 

Betty


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Betty. As far as I know yes, as long as it is pasteurised. 

It is normal to be queasy and sometimes lose weight in early pregnancy. Baby will take what it needs from what you eat and therefore sometimes leaves you with  nothing and this is why you can lose weight. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## BettyJ (Feb 25, 2011)

That's great.  Thank you for taking the time to reply, have a great weekend X


----------

